# אני סומכת עליך בעיניים עצומות



## cfu507

Hi, how would you say it in English? I've learnd that close eyes is not familiar. Thanks


----------



## Le Bélier

הי cfu507.

אני חושב שמה את מחפשת זה כמו  I would trust you with my eyes closed. ,  נכון?  יש כמה שאומר במקום  eyes shut , אבל זה זהה.
​


----------



## Nunty

Is that idiomatic, Le Bélier? It doesn't ring a bell with me, but I could be out of touch.


----------



## Tamar

It is an idiom, that can be found in the dictionary.


----------



## Nunty

Thanks Tamar.


----------



## cfu507

Le Bélier said:


> הי cfu507.​
> אני חושב שמה את מחפשת זה כמו  I would trust you with my eyes closed. , נכון? יש כמה שאומר במקום  eyes shut , אבל זה זהה.​


 
Thanks. Is there any reason why it is "I would trust" and not "I trust"?


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> Thanks. Is there any reason why it is "I would trust" and not "I trust"?



Usually it is said when one person suggests to another that he do something that he would not typically do, and since the action isn't yet accomplished, the use of the conditional.  (More of a feeling that a grammatical rule. ) I suppose that you could use "I trust" if the action is something more immediate.


----------



## talmid

150408                                                  0145

G'Day!

"I would trust you with my eyes closed"

I would like too make a comment, which I hope some Members may find helpful 

The matter has occurred to me more than once when reading suggested translations suggestions in the Forum

Regarding the following, 
": אני סומכת עליך בעיניים עצומות"
to which Tamar added:
"It is an idiom, that can be found in the dictionary"

The above example may not be the very best one to illustrate my point, but it does seem to me:
either that the Dictionary from which this extract is quoted was compiled by a compiler whose first language was not English
or
possibly, that it may relate to North American (NA) or other regional usage


However I do not believe that this is an expression which would be widely used in my own country (UK)
. 
We might perhaps express it  as:
I trust him/her implicitly (or comletely)
or
I would trust him/her with my life

What I am trying to convey here, is that the translations suggested in the Forum, where English is concerned, seem to be largely based on North American English usage 

This is perhaps understandable, but non-English speakers might like to be aware that the English language now has several branches and North American usage is not the norm in, for example, either in Australia or New Zealand, nor in the UK, nor in numerous other  regions where English is spoken - for example South Africa, the Indian sub-continent and so on

Also, some NA terms are totally different to those used outside the NA geographical region 

I hope that awareness of this factor may be helpful to those who are interested in or who are studying the English language 

Best Wishes


----------



## david314

_I'd trust you with my life _is my suggestion, too.


----------

